# Trying Different Woods



## greazy (Sep 16, 2007)

I like to experiment w different woods and different mixes of woods. In order to do so with a minimum of expense and trouble, I have found a use for an old Brinkman vertical smoker.

I put an empty pan on the fire pan brackets. A farm plow disk on the water pan brackets. A disk is of much heavier metal than a pan and has a hole in the center for air flow. A brake drum would also work.  A grill grate on the top.

I build a fire on the disk/brake drum and "cook" some cheap frankfurters after it has burned down to coals. If the wood is not one to be further explored I have learned so cheaply, easily, and made my dogs happy. If it passes this test I try it with some more desirable meats and in a more desirable smoker.


----------



## cheech (Sep 23, 2007)

Any chance you have a picture of this set up?


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Man that's one heavy mini smoker! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea. My concern would be with any residual material from brake lining that make have been "baked-On". This is based on my understanding correctly about your setup.


----------

